# NIE, bank accounts etc for offshore workers



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Not posted for a wee while, been a bit busy. However managed to squeeze a week in Spain in last week. Found a place and signed a 11 month rental so now starts all the paperwork fun.

So far I have discovered I need to get a NIE number which is through form EX14 NIE. I have got copies etc of this form so between google translate and a wee bit outside help I will get this filled in. I am due back to work this week and then out to Spain mid-february so will hopefully get the wheels in motion for everything.

There is also a form EX16 Residencia form which I am led to believe has to be filled in, however does this form only need to be filled in for a stay that equals 90 consequtive days or more? Because I work offshore I will only ever be in Spain for max 28 days at a time before heading back to work.

With regards to bank accounts I am aware of setting up a temporary bank account and then once I get the NIE number can transfer it, however have heard some horror stories about Spanish banks, this is something I will have to look into with a bit more detail.

I am sure there will be more questions along the way and while in Spain caught up with 1 of the members of the forum who was very helpful so big thanks there 

Thanks

Grant


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

duc748r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not posted for a wee while, been a bit busy. However managed to squeeze a week in Spain in last week. Found a place and signed a 11 month rental so now starts all the paperwork fun.
> 
> ...


your info is a bit out of date

you need the EX15 for a NIE - & if you're not going to be here 90 days at a time then you don't have to sign as resident, so don't worry about that one

have a look at this - lots more info & you can download the forms there too

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-useful-links.html


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You can set up a bank account with your passport details, I use Caixa and BBVA both have been very good.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

duc748r said:


> With regards to bank accounts I am aware of setting up a temporary bank account and then once I get the NIE number can transfer it, however have heard some horror stories about Spanish banks, this is something I will have to look into with a bit more detail.


Had no problems whatsoever setting up account with Solbank, first temporary account, then permanent. You should be able to find plenty posts about this.


----------

